# Corn prices



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Went to the cabin today to take down the last stand a fill the feeders. Shelled corn has gone up $2.00 for a 50# bag since season started to $6.90. Is this going on everywhere or only at my feed supplier in Monroe county? What prices are you paying and location? Just curious


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Corn has steadily risen since I started buying it over 5 years ago. Right now I am paying $7.10 for a 100 lb bag...and it has been going up the last few times I have bought. I am not sure what is causing the increase...I am guessing the fact that corn is being used more as a fuel for heating homes and for powering some vehicles....so the demand has risen??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Prices have gone up in my neck of the woods also. (Toledo area) I think the last time I bought it retail it was $6.50 for 50lbs. We try and buy a wagon full early in the fall and then another around new years but most of the farmers have sold all they had due to the price being up. I have heard the same as you guys, the demand has gone up with all of these ethanol plants starting up.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I know at the grainery I buy corn... after Jan. 1st, corn went up to $37.50 per 500 lbs. Not that much of an increase from $32.25, but the 50lb bags I used to buy from Tractor Supply went up to $6.29 from $4.59.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

corn prices have risen steadily since atleast september of last year. Corn then was around $2.50 a bushel and now it can be locked in around $3.60-$3.70 a bushel. They are projecting it to reach @ $4 a bushel. The biggest reason is the production of ethanol.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i seen on the news that it is being used to heat houses in corn furnaces?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Its going up here also. I am putting outabout $15 a week and I cant even keep enough of it out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its interesting because I read a technical report saying that the Ethanol wasnt hurting the Corn Population at all and would minimally effect price and demand, so we will see about that. I do see a fix for next year since my neighbor ran corn on the field next to me this past year ( rotate corn/soybeans/corn etc.) and he just told me with corn prices as high as they are that he is planting all 15 farms he cash rents out in Corn this year as I am sure many are also doing that, so guess what, I bet lower prices next year and then Soybeans will be the hot new thing, its all about the ups and downs of the cycle. I also know for a fact that the ethanol producers use only corn from there approved farms and do not buy from the corn market. that way they can justify the prices to be paid each year ahead of time and build it into the cost. Its a lot like the Tobacco base, if your not targeted, they dont want your yield. ( and you wont be able to sell it) 

Im sure as ethanol production goes up, in the next 10 years, this may change but short term, I bet the prices go down next year.

Salmonid


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to step on anyone's toes but the price of corn today is directly driven by ethanol production. It is also tightly tied to the price of crude now that ethanol is in the picture. As far as ethanol plants only buying from certain places that is untrue. They buy on the open market and compete directly with agriculture for corn. The other thing to know and understand is that they receive a government subsidy that equals over 50 cents per bushel that they use.

I don't know everything about ethanol by any stretch of the imagination but we do use A LOT of it so we have done a lot of homework on it.

As an interesting side note. The general concensus is that if ethanol production continues to grow as planned, in 2008 we will not produce enough corn to meet all the needs in this country. The day we become a net importer of corn will be a black day in our economy!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt, what you say sounds right, I dont like to believe what govt funded technical papers tell me. I might also mention I guided a guy thois summer who is a capital venturist and he is making a Ethanol plant/refinery along Missisippi river and was telling me how it all works. Mind you he is a huge underdog and because he is not tied to one of the big oil companies, he was telling alot a of cool stories about the other oil companies being spies and how politicians were telling him how the big boys were trying VERY hard to keep private industries out of the loop, ( His brother is a Senator BTW and had a lot of insider info) So I know just what I read and he told me,and he was telling me about the corn and how only certain folks can grow it for the ethanol product, with the big mega farms being closely tied to the big oil companies. Bottom line is Ethanol is here for the time being and will slowly gain steam as production increases. Its not the greatest gas, ( rots out carbs, has shorter shelf life and whyen it goes bad, it goes really bad.)
But Im sure you are right about it taking from the rest of what we all use for corn stock
Salmonid


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know about the ethanol and all. But if it went to $10 a bushel I probably would lose money, with the cost of fertilizer,diesel,spraying etc.
I didn't have much corn last year and have some still standing in the field, but 2 years ago I got $1.92 a bushel. So I'm happy that the price is going up.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Another concern due to the high price of corn is the loss of CRP fields.  Some of these provide essential habitats for game birds as well as animals. In some instances a farmer can make more producing corn now than the subsidies to leave it in crp.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Most people who have land in CRP, have it because it doesn't produce well for crops.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Better be careful when you start saying you are happy to see corn prices double. Think about everything that corn goes into. I am most familar with proteins and can tell you first hand that with these corn prices you will be paying more for your meats in the grocery store.

Haven't you guys seen the news with the people of Mexico protesting the government because the cost of their corn tortillas have gone up so much? They believe it is the gov't manipulating prices. 

The initial investors in the early ethanol plants were making 100&#37;+ returns in 8-10 months after the plants started operating. While most of the initial investors were mid western people and a lot of farmers, returns like that are not going to go unnoticed for long by Wall Street and now that is where a lot of the initial investment is coming from. From what a lot of the experts have told us the people that will now make money in ethanol plants will be the second and third owners of the plants after the original owners take their losses. We are also hearing that the oil companies are sitting back waiting to move in as these plants go under and buy them up. There is going to be a lot of things that play out yet in the whole ethanol picture. 

As much as high corn is going to effect us I am not in favor of pulling out CRP acres. The reason those acres are in the program is they are marginal to begin with. This will be a step backwards from a conservation standpoint and will not help much to solve a corn deficiency.

Just remember that paying a dime less for 5% of our fuel needs(which is what ethanol will supply) is going to come at a very high cost unless some changes to the current plan are made.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope the farmers are benefitting from this! They deserve it and keep America fed.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow! Some good feedback. Let's see here....
1 tank gas to cabin and back $48.00
4 bags of corn(200#'s) $27.60
24 12oz. alcoholic beverage $16.00
2 big mac meals for son and I $10.00
Grand total.... $101.60
O.K. budget time.... 1 tank gas
4 bags corn
24 cans of beer
wait to eat till we get home 
Also want to know where corn available at $7 something for 100LBs? (per previous post)


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

yep, and the price will only go up, until people start starving yet more in 3rd word countries. People have to understand that nuclear power is the only way if we want to keep up the standard of living.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Last year our company suppied the flooring for 1 ethanol plant. Right now we have orders for 3 more and it's only Feb., we bid on 2 others that haven't been awarded yet. Sounds like somebody's going to need alot more corn. 

Not sure how accurate it is but I heard somewhere that it will take 50 sq miles of corn to supply 1 ethanol plant. Probably from the same source, heard 4 were to be built in Ohio. Lot's of folks bought corn stoves to beat the high cost of fuel. I feel sorry for them, that a pretty costly investment.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

MAKtackle said:


> Also want to know where corn available at $7 something for 100LBs? (per previous post)



Mt. Eaton elevator...last time I bought 300 lbs. it was at $7.10 per 100 lbs. and that was probably about 2 months ago.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, recently bought a 100lbs of corn and it was a grand total of $13.54! At Tractor Supply it was over $8 for 50lbs! I love seeing deer in the back yard, but come on!

I thought ethanol was supposed to be our saving grace, but with corn prices the way they are and the cost of making ethanol, are their prices going to be any cheaper than gasoline?

Lg_mouth


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I paid $8.69 yesterday for 50# of cracked corn at Tractor Supply.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...putting corn out a few years ago I would put out a 5 gallon bucket at a time. Now it is 3 scoops from a Speedway 32oz cup and that is all they get! It brings in 2 bucks, occasionally a large doe, and a fawn that continues to come in evening and evening only to be ran off by the other deer.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Seen in the paper last night farmers are going to planr even less corn this year, driving prices even higher.
http://cantonrep.com/index.php?ID=405718&Category=5&fromSearch=yes&subCategoryID=0


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I need to guy buy 600 lbs to fill my feeders that I have out right now...and that is going to set me back $66. It's amazing how high the prices have gotten since I started filling feeders. I used to fill one feeder for a measley $6 when I started feeding deer!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not trying to ruffle feathers but what I don't get is why folks spend so much money on feeding deer. Yeah, I get that they like to see the deer come around but if the rising cost of corn is becoming an issue it seems simple to me. I wouldn't feed the deer. They will find food elsewhere and if there is not enough for them to survive on then there are just too many in the area to start with.

I guess all I am saying is that the deer will be around regardless of whether you feed them. You just may not see them as readily as if they were eating from your pile of corn. I have never considered buying corn to feed to them personally but I know with the skyrocketing price for the corn it makes it even a less appealing thing to me.

The guys that I feel sorry for with the rising corn prices are the ones that are raising their own livestock and chickens. It was several years ago when my father-in-law gave up on raising steers because he could not even hardly pay the grain prices with what he was getting from the meat.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Around here a lot of farmers have put way less corn in this year due to the prices and planted more soy.

Gonna come to a head when the demand for corn rises due to alternate uses such as home heating and the opening/development of ethanol plants, and the supply dimishes due to the farmers reducing crop sizes due to cost.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

MAKtackle said:


> Went to the cabin today to take down the last stand a fill the feeders. Shelled corn has gone up $2.00 for a 50# bag since season started to $6.90. Is this going on everywhere or only at my feed supplier in Monroe county? What prices are you paying and location? Just curious


Here its gone up to almost 8 bucks!!!!!
Last year... 3.90!!!
Jerry... Which tractor supply u goin too. I though it was like 9 bucks and change out on 68...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> what I don't get is why folks spend so much money on feeding deer


I wonder that myself. It's one thing for those that like to hunt over it, but I can't see the need to feed year round. Not to mention corn isn't the healthiest thing for deer, and won't keep them from starving even at the worst times.


> The guys that I feel sorry for with the rising corn prices are the ones that are raising their own livestock and chickens


Excellent point. *Those *people have something to complain about. They actually need corn.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

We feed 12,000 to 16,000 pounds a year from september to spring. The cost may become prohibitive, but feeding deer brings a lot of enjoyment during the hours spent watching them. You learn a lot about their behavior and individual personalities. It also increases the amount of sheds that drop on your property when your pulling deer with corn. Feeding deer use to be a relatively inexpensive hobby, but that is changing. Food plots are a good alternative, but food plots also take time and money. You have to have the proper equipment also to plant food plots on a large scale. I guess it depends on how much your into watching deer.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Why do people spend money feeding deer? Because I like watching them. It brings them close to the house so my daughter and I can watch them through binos and video some of them. Also get to watch Turkeys, squirrels, and all other manner of wildlife. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Its pretty much the same with feeding the birds, it brings me pleasure. I spend around $40-50 a month on feeds. About 105# seed mix, 50# cracked corn, 30# of sunflower seeds, and suet blocks. But its worth it to see the 100's of birds, the neighbors 7 chickens, their 7 Mallards, that have taken residence on my pond, and the little ducklings. Also 2 squirrels, chip monks and a ****. There has been a Coopers Hawk hanging around checking out the buffet  .

Here's where a good portion of the sunflower seed go... He's figured out how to get the handle unlocked and flips the lid off. Would like to try to get that part on video.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I do it as supplemental feeding for the deer....especially when we have snow covered ground and the does need at least a little something. Good nutrition value or not the deer will be at my feeders every day eating the corn. I enjoy seeing the pics and seeing what is on my ground. Do I hunt over my feeders.....no. It was an relatively inexpensive hobby when I started and now it's becoming a bit harder to do. But my Dad and I split the cost so it does make it easier. I can tell you that some of the local farmers appreciate the fact that we BUY Their corn and maybe in some remote way help keep the deer off of their crops (not entirely).


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i work for a feed mill and since the ethonal plant at coshocton opened the cost for us to by corn has more then doubled.don't look for it to change anytime soon.may market prices are to be close to $6.00 a bushel.a lot of guys are not putting as much corn out this year and puttin out more soybeans so this will also keep the corn price high.it is good for the guys selling but bad for anyone buying.i feed ear corn.i just put it out on the ground and let them eat it that way.ear corn is much cheaper but it won,t work in a feeder.i pay $110 a ton for it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont konw much about what the prices were. I shopped at Gander Mt for my deer corn, they sold 40lb bags for around 10 bucks. I went to a place down the street from me(grain elevator) and got 500lbs for 80 bucks. For me it was way cheaper than buying from a store. But i really didnt know is 500lbs for 80 bucks a reasonable deal?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

leckig said:


> yep, and the price will only go up, until people start starving yet more in 3rd word countries. People have to understand that nuclear power is the only way if we want to keep up the standard of living.


You are exactly right. This nonsense about using corn for fuel is not cost-effective. It takes more than a gallon of oil to produce a gallon of ethanol.
This whole idea of replacing fossil fuel with ethanol is a product of the activist environmentalists who want us to use "green" fuels.
Nuclear power is clean, efficient, and safe. But as long as the politicians are willing to cater to the "environmentalists" we won't be using much nuclear power. Nor will we be working toward energy independence by drilling for our own oil in Alaska and the Gulf of Mexico.

Brian


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

What till you see the price of beef. The guy I get mine from said he is hearing 45&#37; increase by the end of the year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My uncle and his family farm for a living and they are benefiting from the higher prices. He has a small operation and struggled to get by earlier, but now he is able to live a little more comfortably and was able to go on a canadian fishing trip with me. Just like everything, some people benefit and others don't.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

I am going broke feeding my cattle due to the corn prices! If any of my fishing buddies would like to support a poor cattle man please feel free!!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah it is definatly good for the farmer who is selling for years they have been selling there corn for $2 or less alot of times.seed prices have also went way up this year


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

seed prices and fertilizer have gone sky hight. Priced pot ash he other day. We got it last year for $265 -$285 a ton. This year $532 a ton!!! thats over $13,000 a truck load!! People better start that garden after they HAND wright their congress.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

A little off topic, but related:

I spoke to a plant manager out at Cargill and he was telling me they are switching over from grain to sawgrass for Ethanol production to be phased in starting 2011. He said it is more efficient and will save big money in production costs. 

He claims the sawgrass will grow in practically any soil condition with very little or no soil treatment. We started discussing how some of the landscape in Ohio could potentially start to change. Sawgrass fileds instead of corn and beans. Not that all the grain, wheat and soy production would cease; just that there could potentially be thousands of acres in sawgrass. 

Could be great for small game - especially birds. The deer would take cover in it as well. Interested to see how it catches on - I doubt there will be a major shift, but you may see some fields peppering the landscape.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> A little off topic, but related:
> 
> I spoke to a plant manager out at Cargill and he was telling me they are switching over from grain to sawgrass for Ethanol production to be phased in starting 2011. He said it is more efficient and will save big money in production costs.
> 
> ...


I read an article a few months back in Field and Stream about that exact thing. They listed the advantages/disadvantages of each source and the grass option was far and away more appealing at least according to that article. Their argument stated that the grasses would require a lot less energy to produce the ethanol than corn as well. The environmental advantages seemed to be a no-brainer. The grasses would GREATLY reduce soil erosion and it does not require all of the fertilizers and chemicals that are used in the corn industry. They said that since none of the ethanol plants were designed to use corn and that it would take a massive changeover to start using the grass. That is actually exciting to think of the possibilities of how that can both help the fuel industry and also enhance the environment. As you said there will still be plenty of corn produced but it will hopefully go back to being for consumption and not ethanol production.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr - This conversation was just a couple months ago. This change over was specific to his plant - He was not sure that all their plants would be making the change. He said it was going to take until 2010 to get everything in place and it would be 2011 when they actually start production.

At least that is the plan; we know how plans go sometimes 

I have a daydream that it would work and we would see the bird population soar from the pathetic numbers we have in most areas now. Can you imagine being able to hunt pheasants & grouse??? It is probably just a pipe dream, but it is ok to dream sometimes


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If nothing else it at least shows that people are willing to consider other options.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

wackyworm said:


> Its pretty much the same with feeding the birds, it brings me pleasure. I spend around $40-50 a month on feeds. About 105# seed mix, 50# cracked corn, 30# of sunflower seeds, and suet blocks. But its worth it to see the 100's of birds, the neighbors 7 chickens, their 7 Mallards, that have taken residence on my pond, and the little ducklings. Also 2 squirrels, chip monks and a ****. There has been a Coopers Hawk hanging around checking out the buffet  .
> 
> Here's where a good portion of the sunflower seed go... He's figured out how to get the handle unlocked and flips the lid off. Would like to try to get that part on video.


hahaha....i just got a baby squerral in my yard that the dogs were playing cat and mouse with so i brought in the house cause i thought it was hurt and was gonna take it to a rehab for animals but decided to keep him around and that thing is something else but he is cool.......but those of you that have land plant your own corn and leave it up year round it will bring in the deer for your enjoyment and hunting i havent bought no corn yet but fromn the sounds of this post i think i'll get the ok to plant some on the land i hunt


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

If this thread is still on the rise of corn prices ours has gone from 3.40 this same time last year to 8.40 this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just think if we would have all invested in about 50,000 bushels last year-could have doubled our money...


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you talking per bushel on that price of 8.40?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

50lbs.............................


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I raise a few feeder calves for fair and a couple months ago i bought 300 lbs of feed. its a mixed feed but almost totally made up of shelled corn and it ran me $67. just pickeed up another 300 lbs of the same stuff yesterday and i dropped $75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

